# LOL



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

I dont get out ice fishing as much as i'd like too and this is only my 3rd year of really getting into it. But today i finally got my first pike.
We were fishing in a bay with about 6 foot of water...i didnt think we'd get anything but after being there 4 hours one of my flags went up and i had this guy on the other end.









he was 22 1/2 inches...
dreaming of that big one
Brower


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

at least you got something, i stood out for 4 hours in a very strong wind and never had so much as a nibble


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

well the guy i fish with always tell me to use these lil like number 12 treble hooks, 
this time i decided to do it my way and i actually got a fish...lol


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

#12 hooks that is funny. Hooks that small are best left for hooking bluegill and crappies not a hard mouthed SOB like a pike. I have had hard times hooking eyes with hooks too small. I try and stay in the #6 range or bigger depending on the fish, situation, and lure. lol live and learn. :beer:


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Same here....
i was thinking about getting him mouted chasing a shiner cuz he was my first pike and all and i know a buddy who mounts stuff but he got out of it and it was going to be $8-9 an inch so i threw that idea out and fried him up...weird thing is...not one bone i cut the fillets into lil inch squares..kinda like popcorn chicken 
BTW im not a big fish eater but this was probly the best fish i have ever had


----------

